# The Other Side of Rescue



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I know we hear everyday of dogs rescued out of horrible conditions due to puppy mills, animal hoarders, and neglectful owners, but there is another side to what rescues do. Sometimes they help owners find new homes for their animals that they desparately don't want to give up, but have to, for financial reasons. 

Let me write some backstory for the newer members. I got Micky from an ad on Craigslist back in August of 2008. We had just lost our old Maltese. He was 13, and died suddenly one day. We didn't even have the chance to take him to the vet. He was my grandparents dog. They were in their 80s and in failing health. He was their everything. My grandma has Alzheimer's and didn't even remember that he was gone. She just thought he was missing or lost. So I knew I had to go find another male Maltese and fast. I searched, and searched. I called breeders to try to find retired males, etc... but I couldn't find one. I finally went to the ads on Craigslist and found Micky. He was 300 miles away, but it was worth every mile. On my birthday I drove the 300 miles to get him. We even named him the same as our old dog, the only difference was the spelling of his name. Mickey vs. Micky. My grandma could never remember a new dog's name. 

So we had Micky for 3 years, but then last year my grandparents went down hill fast, and we had to move them into an assisted living facility. So from that point on, Micky became mine. I work two jobs just to stay afloat, but my cousins moved in shortly after my grandparents moved out, so they were able to keep Micky company. Now we are running out of money and everyone has to move out. We have to sell our house to pay for my grandparents assisted living. 

I could take Micky with me, but he'd be alone all day since I work the two jobs. Part of the reason I have two jobs is to help pay off his medical bills. He has a rotten mouth where every dental is $500 because he keeps losing teeth no matter how often I brush them. He has a Grade 3 heart murmur that requires yearly monitoring at $300-400 per visit. And he seems to always have some ER visit at least once a year, for this or that. 

At the beginning of March I contacted a local rescue to see if they could help me find a new home for him. I didn't want to mention it here on SM because I was afraid of the backlash. People would think I was just abandoning him. They didn't have any fosters open, so I kept him, but they listed him for me. 2 weeks ago they got an email from an interested couple. 

The couple is retired, but still very active. They just lost their dog a few months ago. Their dog was a Dauchsund named Shorty. She was a puppy mill rescue and had mammary tumors that she didn't heal from. They came over to meet Micky and it was love at first sight. He was outside on the back porch when they came in. I called him in and he went right over to them and started giving kisses! They took him home for a trial run that was supposed to last over the weekend. Well, they loved him so much that they kept him and adopted him! He now has a great new home thanks to rescue. 

I'm going to keep in touch with them, and may even dogsit for Micky a few times.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

No judgment from me; I think you are doing the best thing for this dog you've loved so well. You should be proud to have given Micky such a loving, happy home and to offer him and this new couple the opportunity for many more loving, happy years.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so very sorry you had to give him up. I am glad to hear you found a good home for him.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No judgement from me either. It could not of been easy for you, taking care of ailing grandparents and working and worrying. You were just looking out for Micky. I'm glad that a new home has been found for him. I pray that things turn around for you as well.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, dear Becky, I am sure it was super hard to give him up and I bet you miss Micky so badly. You are a very responsible owner and really put Micky's well being as top priority. I hope that Micky didn't move too far away and you can still go visit him from time to time. It is a happy ending for all of you! I really applaud your selflessness and to find Micky a good home.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I applaud you for realizing what is best for Micky and doing everything you could to find him the right home for him!! I know that is so hard to give up your dog because it's obvious how much you love him. And since you love him so much you did right by him. Thank you!!! I also hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I took in Jason's two large dogs, a rottweiller and a shepherd mix, oh how I love them but they were too rambunctious and would chase my little fluffs if they ran ,sometimes they'd run by them and roll them. They didn't attack,just really too playful for my dogs 8 years and up, an dI was afraid one would get hurt in rough play...
Plus I had to keep them in my studio,which we're out there most of the time... SO I had Rottweilller rescue help rehome,both Sadie and Tasha went to the same loving home. I bawled my eyes out that day but they're in the house, they each get special princess time.
I couldn't do that with 5 other dogs...

We do get to visit... Rehoming isn't always seen as bad. If it's not a perfect fit, or finances , ill relative responsabilities ,or in our case,too many to give all the one on one time,rehoming shows how much you really do love them...


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Becky, I think you handled this situation perfectly. I wish many others would be so thoughtful about their dogs/new situation.

You put Micky's life ahead of your own - can't criticize that!

Sounds like Micky got a great new home, that should make you feel very good with the outcome.

I hope things will improve for you and your family.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Becky, I believe you did the right thing. Rescues are helpful in a lot of ways, just like in your situation. You kept him until you knew he had the right home, you didn't bring him to a shelter or anything. Thank you for that and for finding him a wonderful home where he will be taken care of. I don't think anyone here would have or will have an issue with the way you handled this situation. Glad you shared your story and situation. If you get updates on Micky, be sure to update us!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

No judgement here Becky. It is because of someone like you that I got to have my precious little Alvin in my life. When a job was lost and he couldn't be cared in the best way possible, they found my family and then cried all the way home. I hurt for them and I hurt for you. Thank you for making a very brave, unselfish decision. You put Micky first and that took guts.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Becky, I wish I could give you a hug. You are a very strong woman and we know how much you love Micky and I know you would only do what's best for him. You are going through so many changes in your own life right now and it must be so very stressful for you. Thank God you could turn to rescue for their help. Sending you prayers and hugs. 

PS: I was thinking about our long ago little FarmTown group chats the other night!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I applaud your decision. You did what everyone that loves their pup should do. No judgement here, just a hug for something well done. I pray that things start looking up for your family. I understand what Alzheimer's can do to a family, as both my in laws have/had it. I hope that another lucky maltese is in your future.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Becky,

Thank you very much for sharing your story of the "other side of a rescue." No judgement here at all, but loud applause. I want to say to anyone out there facing this situation that SM should be a forum where we can help with such tough decisions. 

It is a testament to you and your grandparents that Micky was given the love and care in the years you had him. If it weren't for you and your grandparents, Micky's new parents would not have found such a loving and open dog. Of course, he was welcomed happily by his new family. And you get to keep in touch and even dogsit him on occassion! What a beautiful turn of events! 

I'm so sorry for your recent difficulties. In all the turmoil, you took care of your parents, other family members and Micky. We're here to give you a virtual hug! Do come back and share, vent, cry at any time you need support from fellow dog lovers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - I have tears in my eyes. This must have been so hard for you, but you totally did what was in Micky's best interest. :wub: You didn't abandon him in an unsafe area, you didn't leave him at a scary shelter, you didn't mistreat him. You found him a new family who he will love and who loves him already. 

I posted last week that I tried to look at the other side of things when there was the thread about the pregnant woman having some sort of complications giving up her dog...sometimes life leaves us with unthinkable circumstances and until we've walked in someone's shoes, we don't know the sacrifices people make. Yes, there are horrible people out there but there are also people who are suffering and have to make very hard decisions. You handled this so valiantly. I hope you get to visit and petsit Micky. And I also hope you stay in touch with us. I know it would be hard but we would miss you. :smootch:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Becky - this had to be so very hard for you! Thank you for doing what was best for Micky!

I transport every month or so for NMR and have transported fluffs in similar circumstances where the owner for one reason or another just couldn't take care of their baby any more. In all cases, there are happy endings for everyone! So no judgment - just hearty thanks for loving Micky enough to do what was best for him!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

The couple has had him since the 18th. That is when they came over to see him. They took him home and the rest is history. They are even keeping his name the same. This last Monday, the 28th, they brought him back to my house to sign the adoption form and to visit. They said he seemed to know they were going to his old house because the closer he got to the house, the more excited he got! They let him out of the car in the driveway and he made a bee-line for the front door. I let him in and he went crazy running back and forth between me and his new people. He seemed so happy and well-adjusted. When they were getting ready to go, the husband, his name is Myron, he told Micky "come on, let's go", and he walked out with him, right at his side. Like he'd been with them all along. I'll get some pictures of Myron and Joan with Micky. I'll also try to get them to join SM. I gave them my copy of "Scared Poopless" too. All in all, I feel like it was the right decision and I have no regrets.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It sounds like you made a wonderful choice for a new family for him! And it would be wonderful if they would join SM. :grouphug:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I think you approached this situation in the best possible way by caring for him until the right home was found for him. You should be very proud you are making a tough decision which will benefit him in the end.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, you definitely did the right and best thing for Mickey!!! Taking the time to find a loving home is very, VERY different than dumping them at a shelter... 

I hope that your job situation improves and you can find another lovable fluff... it is very important to remember what a horrible economy we're in today, which I'm sure can only be increasing the amount of dogs that need homes


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sure that Micky is like a child for that couple and that he'll be very loved! My grandparents always had a dog and that is how they treated them. When I was little and go to their house, Grandma would talk baby talk to her fluffs, and hold a whole conversation with them. I used to think that was so funny..... Now I do the same thing!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

beckinwolf said:


> The couple has had him since the 18th. That is when they came over to see him. They took him home and the rest is history. They are even keeping his name the same. This last Monday, the 28th, they brought him back to my house to sign the adoption form and to visit. They said he seemed to know they were going to his old house because the closer he got to the house, the more excited he got! They let him out of the car in the driveway and he made a bee-line for the front door. I let him in and he went crazy running back and forth between me and his new people. He seemed so happy and well-adjusted. When they were getting ready to go, the husband, his name is Myron, he told Micky "come on, let's go", and he walked out with him, right at his side. Like he'd been with them all along. I'll get some pictures of Myron and Joan with Micky. I'll also try to get them to join SM. I gave them my copy of "Scared Poopless" too. All in all, I feel like it was the right decision and I have no regrets.


I had tears in my eyes when I read your post earlier as I'm sure this was so hard for you, having to give him up and see him with his new family. But I'm glad you got to visit with him and really see him interact with his new owners. It must have confirmed your choice and decision. Sounds like he has the right family!! Hope you get to visit with him again and please do post pictures if you can. I wish you the best with your situation and it sounds like you did good by your beloved Micky. Hope you still come on SM. And keep us posted with any updates of Micky.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs! Micky is in a good place now making new furparents happy. It is truly a blessing.
Will continue to pray for all of you.


----------

